# Roubaix Expert Ultegra Di2 (wireless question)



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

I just recently bought a 2018 Roubaix Expert Ultegra Di2 with the latest Di2 system. I'm trying to connect it up with my Garmin. My question is does anyone know if the EW-WU111 is installed on this bike?
I am having no luck connecting it up to my Garmin or the E Tube app on my phone.
Upon further research I know I have the BT-DN1110 Battery which is wireless compatable. But since I can't get it to connect I am assuming the wireless unit was not installed.
Anyone have any experience with this? Shimano or Specialized won't return my emails...ugh!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Did they advertise the bike to you as wireless connectivity to your phone?

If not then don't bet on it being there.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

That is almost certainly a "No".

You can connect it to a computer via the charger and use the etube software to provide an inventory of the components in the system. You can also update to the latest firmware while you are in there.

Alternatively, any bike shop can do this for you (for a small fee).


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

wvmtb said:


> I just recently bought a 2018 Roubaix Expert Ultegra Di2 with the latest Di2 system. I'm trying to connect it up with my Garmin. My question is does anyone know if the EW-WU111 is installed on this bike?
> I am having no luck connecting it up to my Garmin or the E Tube app on my phone.
> Upon further research I know I have the BT-DN1110 Battery which is wireless compatable. But since I can't get it to connect I am assuming the wireless unit was not installed.
> Anyone have any experience with this? Shimano or Specialized won't return my emails...ugh!


How is the bike ? I’m considering the expert di2 aswell for spring.


----------



## scottcocoabeach (Dec 23, 2017)

wvmtb said:


> I just recently bought a 2018 Roubaix Expert Ultegra Di2 with the latest Di2 system. I'm trying to connect it up with my Garmin. My question is does anyone know if the EW-WU111 is installed on this bike?
> I am having no luck connecting it up to my Garmin or the E Tube app on my phone.
> Upon further research I know I have the BT-DN1110 Battery which is wireless compatable. But since I can't get it to connect I am assuming the wireless unit was not installed.
> Anyone have any experience with this? Shimano or Specialized won't return my emails...ugh!


I recently purchased this bike and it definitely did not include the EW-WU111. There is a blank in its place so it’s super simple to swap in the new part. Luckily my shop had the part and we added it. The first firmware update failed (using phone) and the system locked up. Pulled the EW-WU111 and disconnected the battery for 5 min. Put everything back which rebooted system. Re-ran firmware update from phone and it went through the second time. Now running and fully integrated with my Garmin 1030. I assigned the top buttons to go forward and back through screens on the head unit. 

I set up the bike with the Varia UT-800 and Varia rear radar. Also added the Vector 3 pedals. Running a Wahoo sensor for speed since the pedals give cadence and use a Tikr heart rate strap. It’s a great setup. 

First time with Di2. I love it and the bike.


----------



## kgg (Apr 28, 2003)

scottcocoabeach said:


> There is a blank in its place so it’s super simple to swap in the new part.


Can you elaborate on this a bit? It would certainly be helpful to hear where it was installed.
Thanks.


----------



## scottcocoabeach (Dec 23, 2017)

kgg said:


> Can you elaborate on this a bit? It would certainly be helpful to hear where it was installed.
> Thanks.


Sure, it's on the Di2 cables that exit from the handlebar tape in front of the handlebars/stem. It's exposed and takes only seconds to change, it just snaps into place on either end, replacing the blank that is removed first.


----------

